# Kubota round baler reviews



## dirtdesigner (Jan 22, 2012)

I've found a kubota bv4160 baler and I would like to know what everyone thinks of them so far. Its a 4 x 5 baler but can i run 51 inch wide net wrap or only 48 inch? Thanks


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

On page 11 of this brochure it says the net goes beyond the edge. Is the baler you're looking at a BV4160 Econo or std. BV4160?

The link may not work, Kubota has completely changed their website and it's very hard to find anything now.

https://www.kubotausa.com/docs/default-source/brochure-sheets/balers-and-wrappers.pdf?sfvrsn=9ad3c9fd_4


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dirtdesigner said:


> I've found a kubota bv4160 baler and I would like to know what everyone thinks of them so far. Its a 4 x 5 baler but can i run 51 inch wide net wrap or only 48 inch? Thanks


I have not heard of anyone that has used one on this site.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Neighbours had one show up to replace their previous baler towards the end of the season. Baled last cut and straw. Their last baler was always having netwrap problems, can’t recall the brand.


----------



## dirtdesigner (Jan 22, 2012)

I am looking at a standard bv4160. There website and overall explanation of these balers leaves a lot to be desired. Thats why I am looking for in the field users reviews.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

dirtdesigner said:


> I've found a kubota bv4160 baler and I would like to know what everyone thinks of them so far. Its a 4 x 5 baler but can i run 51 inch wide net wrap or only 48 inch? Thanks


I think their balers are Vicon. They bough the company a few years back. Maybe a search for vicon will return results to you.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the old KV were vicons- they sold them to Kuhn a few years ago. I think the Kubota baler is that Italian brand they work with, Gallignani.

https://kvg.gallignani.com


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

slowzuki said:


> I think the old KV were vicons- they sold them to Kuhn a few years ago. I think the Kubota baler is that Italian brand they work with, Gallignani.
> 
> https://kvg.gallignani.com


I knew Kverneland bough Gallignani, not the small squares baler which still remains in their hands and is built in Turkey, but I did not know they sold the Vicon to Kuhn. Good info Slowzuki! Also by all accounts Gallignani seem to be excellent balers.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> I have not heard of anyone that has used one on this site.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Google and some other threads tell me that C&C Cattle and Hay http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/26966-new-kubota-baler/ and JWfarms http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/26597-kubota-round-baler/ 
both have experience with the orange baler.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I somehow missed the July 2017 thread on the Kubota baler...... and especially the critique by JWfarms. According to JW it might be a little early yet to be investing in a Kubota baler.....and JMT in a post reply to JWfarms seemed to confirm there is not much support by Kubota.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I saw one when I got my MF 2946. I didn't like the front load net, and there was something else about it that I didn't like either, but can't recall. Priced pretty high too.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

This year 1st cutting of of some Newley sprigged midland99 that was about a month overgrown do to rain I could not keep the John deere 556 from plugging and wrapping up eaven in 1st gear i gave up after bailing all day and only getting 5 acer done. So I called in a neighbor with a BB4180 and he did the rest of the 5 acers in a matter of no time with no issues at all. I know it is a lot newer baler than the 556 but I was still really impressed with it capabilities. .


----------

